# Dense pack cellulose against fiberglass shower stall



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

The folks at greenbuildingadvisor.com may have some info for you. I don't like the idea of cellulose next to a shower, but as it is built it may be fine. I am no expert. buildingscience.com may also have some info.


----------

